# GSD vs Australian Cattle Dog



## PalazzoBlues (Dec 12, 2016)

We just recently adapted an Australian Cattle Dog to be a canine companion to our 2yo GSD. Does anyone have a GSD and an ACD?


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

Yep, I have a heeler mix, top dog in our house. ACD and GSD both have very strong personalities but they coexist nicely now that they have sorted out their differences.


----------



## PalazzoBlues (Dec 12, 2016)

CatChandler said:


> Yep, I have a heeler mix, top dog in our house. ACD and GSD both have very strong personalities but they coexist nicely now that they have sorted out their differences.


Yup, we are going through that process now. But our ACD is only 5~6 months old. We adopted him from our SPCA. We have been looking for a while and this was the first pure breed we have found at the SPCA and a puppy. We were #3 on the adoption list and honestly didn't think we'd get him. But our local SPCA is one of the best around and they go through a very extensive adoption process. I am almost certain since we already had a young German Shepherd they chose us. Knowing he is a high energy dog it was a perfect match. He is a Red heeler and and is just beautiful. But they play very well together and already playing tug of war with toys, they heard each other in the yard and when outside they run almost constantly. So, I think this is a really good situation. We give them plenty of time to get rid of all that high energy and when they are inside they are actually very laid back. I am really impressed with the ACD. He is loving, wants to be in your lap or near all the time. He can be stubborn when we call him, but we're working on it.


----------



## CatChandler (Jul 25, 2016)

That's great that they are getting along so well! It's also very good that your GSD is so tolerant of a high-energy puppy. My heeler mix (Scout) is 8 years, GSD (Sitka) is about a year and a half. Sometimes they get into disagreements about toys (if I throw a ball and they both go after it - yikes) but Sitka is always very apologetically submissive afterward, laying her ears back and licking his mouth. Which is funny since she outweighs him by 35lbs.

Hopefully all goes relatively smoothly as your pup gets older  ACDs can be EXTREMELY stubborn - if you push them, they will push back. But also they are extremely loyal dogs. Great find at your SPCA!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Pictures?


----------



## snakeybird (Dec 9, 2016)

There are basic physical differences other than size. The cattle dogs have a shorter coat and shed less. As a breed they have a lot fewer genetic/health problems than GSDs (and thus are a better bet when their pedigree is a mystery). They are quieter dogs; the "singing" of the excited GSD is absent. 

Assume all cattle dogs are working dogs that will try to herd livestock and people, especially kids. It seems to be much easier to redirect this behavior in GSD's. IME cattle dogs physically and mentally mature quicker; a year old cattle dog is basically an adult, whereas a yearling shepherd is most likely still a mental puppy.

Cattle dogs are medium sized canines bred to drive cattle; they need to be really scrappy to take on those beasts when needed. Their energy is often not as manic as a shepherds can be; they are designed to trot along all day with (usually) slow moving cattle whereas shepherds needed to be quicker to work fast, wiley sheep all day. Certainly ACD's enjoy a good round of ball, or a fast romp, but are likely to go back to a slower pace more quickly IME. Both breeds excel at a lot of the same dog activities (yes, cattle dogs can and do title in Shutzhund), but you won't find very many cattle dogs as therapy dogs or service dogs, whereas there are many shepherds serving in these roles.

In terms of training, both breeds are highly intelligent and learn very quickly, but cattle dogs tend to be more stubborn, IME. ACD's tend to be very suspicious of people outside their immediate household, even when well socialized and with their owner. The greeting a friendly stranger part of the Good Canine Citizen test has likely been the downfall of many ACD's. I have been nipped by non owned adult cattle dogs probably 10:1 all other dog breeds combined, but never had a mark from the behavior. If an adult GSD bites, it is much more likely to be serious.

They are both great breeds, and likely compliment one another quite well.

Photos would be awesome!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Hahaha.... CatChandler beat me to it, it appears you've already caught glimpses of *The Stubborn*. I had to develop an entirely different approach to training, their brains are wired differently than my GSD's. 

Our family's (also red!) heeler is every bit as rugged and energetic as the GSDs. If it weren't for leash laws, she would never be on a leash - she is *that* velcro-y. Very aware of where her person/people are at all times. She's from working (ranch/cattle) lines, and exhibits strong behaviors - reflexive snapping/nipping at heels or fast moving objects. I did some basic herding work with her, she had heaps of natural talent but (unlike my GSDs) she would only work for me - if the instructor tried to take her in alone, she'd just dig her feet in and stare at the fence. Perhaps related to The Stubborn, she is very stoic with a high pain threshold. She's managed to injure herself more than once, bashing into things and being a nut, but she just keeps going-going-going. 

This crazy red dingo just turned 7. I wish you the best of luck with yours - fun, laughter, and PATIENCE.


----------



## PalazzoBlues (Dec 12, 2016)

*Pictures*

I can't post any pictures until I get to 3 posts. So here is my third.  I've been a long time GSD forum member but my old account was lost and I had to sign back up.


----------



## PalazzoBlues (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's some pictures...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The old age record holder is an ACD I believe (29?). They are very strong and resilient physically as well. Years ago when we lived in Eastern OR and a farmer's ACD was run over by a tractor, he survived and lived his looooong life on 3 legs.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

If we were to ever get a second breed it would be ACD. I love them.

We hike often in the Adirondacks and have come across some super ones on the trail. 

We always take Rusty, he's a great trail dog but ACD are super light on their feet and navigate around tough areas very easily. Rusty in alot of areas gets harnessed onto my husband.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

I've had a few ACD owners ask if my ShepX is part ACD. We have no idea, but if he is then it's a lovely combo. I would love an ACD one day, but they seem so busy. Haha

How does their energy level compare to a JRT? Anyone know?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

ACD is on my bucket list. I actually think it would be rockin to have such a bad a** dog I such a portable size. Do they all have that ear splitting shreiking bark though? Find that hard to tolerate....


----------



## snakeybird (Dec 9, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> ACD is on my bucket list. I actually think it would be rockin to have such a bad a** dog I such a portable size. Do they all have that ear splitting shreiking bark though? Find that hard to tolerate....


Interesting. I've never encountered and ACD with a bark I would consider ear splitting (and I am really sensitive to noise); I've been around loads of them. I've encountered plenty of border collies and Australian shepherds with ear splitting barks though.

ACD's do tend to be an awesomely compact bad a** dog with strangers, and sugary sweet velcro dogs with the people they adore.

They are "busy" and curious, but no more so than most GSD's I've been around. Sure, they are a lot more engaged than the average lab. IME, ACD's are not any where near "busy" on the level of the average border collie or jack russell terrier. Not nearly as loud, either, IME.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Another of my favorite breeds! If I ever get a dog that's not a GSD, it'd be a cattle dog, aussie, or maybe rough collie (though i don't think I could deal with all that hair). There's a cattle dog that lives down the road from us and is allowed to run loose. Sometimes he'll accompany us on our walks. I really enjoy that little fella. He's quite friendly to me though.... I guess that's unusual? I've been following this thread as I wish I knew more about the breed.


----------



## snakeybird (Dec 9, 2016)

sebrench said:


> Another of my favorite breeds! If I ever get a dog that's not a GSD, it'd be a cattle dog, aussie, or maybe rough collie (though i don't think I could deal with all that hair). There's a cattle dog that lives down the road from us and is allowed to run loose. Sometimes he'll accompany us on our walks. I really enjoy that little fella. He's quite friendly to me though.... I guess that's unusual? I've been following this thread as I wish I knew more about the breed.


As for being unusual, it depends. If the dog lives close by, knows you and spends time with you on a fun activity like walks, then it probably considers you part of the pack. Plus the walk likely happens outside the dog's territory, so it likely wouldn't be as inclined to display guarding behaviors. If the same dog does the same thing to a random stranger that walks or drives onto their property, then, yeah, I'd say that would be unusual for an ACD.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

The only one I know well has some pretty major problems....but he was undersocialized and does not have a job or een a hobby. When he is bored he does that ear splitting bark, I cant stand it. I will take a singing shepherd over that any day. My shepherds sing my male howls and growly talks and I think its hilarious, I enjoy his daily commentary. 

My female screams over toys and that is pretty irritating....I failed her when she was young lol


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

My ACD came after Frank. There are several strange things about her and I have had dogs in my life, worked with countless shelter dogs, fosters, kennel dogs, dogwalking, sitting and training for over thirty years, but this girl is very different (to me). She exhibits a host of specially different traits, but a few include: trims her own nails, cleans her ears like a cat, is clingy to me but doesn't actually care if she pleases me or not and watches everyone else jealously, human and dog, as a potential future murder victim so she can have me all to herself some day. Maybe that's just a cattle dog though! She is my first. :grin2:


----------



## AmIDoingThisRight (Dec 19, 2016)

We call them queenslands here. I grew up in an area with lots of ranchland, so everyone has an ACD. My family had two of the duration of my childhood and teenage years. First one was special needs--deafness runs in the breed and she was an example of it, had her til she passed away. Second one was acquired the same time my GSD was, and he and my GSD grew up together and were best buddies...Until he ate one of the cats. And there was no reason to--he was raised with cats, and this was our cat who he knew. After being caught, we realized that a couple mysterious cat deaths in the past that couldn't be explained looked striking similar to this, and he just hadn't be caught in the act. Needless to say, he found a cat-less home.

Worked at a couple vet clinics in college and you learn very quickly the ACD will get you before the pitbull. To this day I'm very suspicious of anything that looks remotely like an ACD. I would never have one again. 
On their plus side? Very athletic dogs, ours had incredible ball drive and the deaf one loved her laser pointer and flashlights. Tireless energy. Very pretty.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Suka said:


> My ACD came after Frank. There are several strange things about her and I have had dogs in my life, worked with countless shelter dogs, fosters, kennel dogs, dogwalking, sitting and training for over thirty years, but this girl is very different (to me). She exhibits a host of specially different traits, but a few include: trims her own nails, cleans her ears like a cat,* is clingy to me but doesn't actually care if she pleases me or not and watches everyone else jealously, human and dog, as a potential future murder victim so she can have me all to herself some day*. Maybe that's just a cattle dog though! She is my first. :grin2:


That made me laugh out loud. It must be a breed trait.... 

As to the comments about the ear-splitting bark, ours has an eardrum shattering yodel/throaty trumpeting noise that she occasionally makes if someone catches her off guard and knocks on the door without her noticing their arrival on the property. I'm no stranger to vocal dogs, but the dingo bugle is intense.

The things she picks to be horribly stubborn over don't even make sense. She likes to sit with one of her paws on your lap, resting on your upper leg. She knows darn well what "OFF" means, but as soon as you get distracted (playing cards, eating, watching TV, whatever) she will slyly put her paw back onto your leg. Over, and over, and over. You can correct her, remove her from the room, put her in a down/stay, as soon as the next opportunity arises.... Paw on leg. It's like some sort of weird mental battle. The Stubborn.

When left home alone, she also likes to rearrange the rugs and swirl them all into a big nest, which she sleeps on top of like some weird golden Australian Smaug.


----------



## snakeybird (Dec 9, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> When left home alone, she also likes to rearrange the rugs and swirl them all into a big nest, which she sleeps on top of like some weird golden Australian Smaug.


LOL!!!

Well, they are known for being Velcro dogs with their people. My mom's is intensely jealous of other creatures who are interacting with her favorite people. Some of Heidi's nicknames are Tick (because it feels like she is attached to you), Lovesucker, Homewrecker(she tries to interfere with her human's relationships with other animals), and The Duckling (because she follows her people around like ducklings do).


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

WIBackpacker said:


> That made me laugh out loud. It must be a breed trait....
> 
> As to the comments about the ear-splitting bark, ours has an eardrum shattering yodel/throaty trumpeting noise that she occasionally makes if someone catches her off guard and knocks on the door without her noticing their arrival on the property. I'm no stranger to vocal dogs, but the dingo bugle is intense.
> 
> ...


Now you made ME laugh! "Weird mental battle" is a good phrase for them.


----------

